# Creating a catalog in .pdf for online usage



## True82 (Jun 14, 2008)

Good afternoon everyone!

I am looking to make a product catalog for online usage only, preferrably in .pdf format.

Would anyone happen to have any examples of this? I've seen some really nice printed ones on here, but im looking for things you have all created for your websites!

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I love alternative apparel's [media]https://www.alternativeapparel.com/_Docs/Catalogs/2008_alternative.pdf[/media]


----------



## True82 (Jun 14, 2008)

splathead said:


> I love alternative apparel's [media]https://www.alternativeapparel.com/_Docs/Catalogs/2008_alternative.pdf[/media]



Ooh using HighSlide too!... I love that script and never thought to use it for my catalog! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

True82 said:


> Ooh using HighSlide too!... I love that script and never thought to use it for my catalog! thanks for sharing!


Actually, he just linked to the PDF version of Alternative Apparel's catalog on their website. The "highslide" stuff came from the forums allowing the PDF to be embedded in the post.


----------



## hussa (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi True82

Here is the pdf i made for our website. There are alot of things i want to change and make better as im not 100% happy with it.

[media]https://www.hussatshirts.com/media/hussacat08_08.pdf[/media]

Tell me what you think or if you have any suggestions


----------



## deuce (Apr 16, 2008)

you can design the layout in photoshop and piece the pages together or output to a .pdf

great notion though.


----------

